# mounting an hdd in ubuntu...



## panchoman (Aug 24, 2007)

okay, i'll start off with the easy part first. i have 2 hdd's, a 9 gig and a 30 gig (still waiting for the compensation check form antec since the gay smartpower series fried my 320g).the 30g has a screwed up version of windows xp(i'll get around to fixing this someday) with all my stuff. the 9 gig was formatted and ubuntu 7.10 (gusty gibbon tribe 4 alpha) was installed. how do i access the other stuff on the drive. cause i did wine and used a self extracting archive, and idk where it put it. i programmed it to install it in the c:\ drive and the c: drive is the drive where my ubuntu is... 

now the hard part:  everything works greats except that it wont mount my 30g, it used to before, but it stopped doing it for some reason. the attached thumbnail should say it all.. 

btw i'm extremely new to linux so both are probably really nooby questions. btw i can play dx9 games via wine right? cause the reason i need to access the 30g in the first place is to get my saved game files and stuff.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well to the best of my knowledge ubuntu automatically mounts your drives....

But if you need to mount it, you may have somehow corrupted your ntfs/fat32 libraries.
Look up the installation of ntfs and/or fat32 depending on what they are formated to and try to install them. You can pretty easily get the full directions on how to mount a drive in linux.

Google and Linux forums are big friends...

In fact ubuntu has a huge wiki and forum.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Im presuming that you are still stuck, so im going to bump this thread + im bored.

Im guessing its a NTFS windows partition?

run these commands to get full NTFS support

sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs

Im guesing the partition has been dirty unmounted so you will need to clean it (would explain why it doesnt auto mount)

sudo ntfsfix /dev/diskpartition

then

sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
sudo mount /dev/diskpartion /mnt/windows
sudo chmod 777 /mnt/windows

That will allow you to write to the whole windows drive, if not try chmod -R

If you want it to automount you will need to use /etc/fstab, easy tool.


----------

